
Ask HN: How do you deal with self-help meme? - HNLurker2
How do you deal with the cliche content you find on internet? E.g: content like follow your dreams&#x2F;hobby. Self improvement hacks and platitudes like grit. (Industry is 10$ billion. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;2018&#x2F;01&#x2F;15&#x2F;improving-ourselves-to-death)
What is beyond the self improvement meme?
======
DanBC
I have to spend some of my time trying to correct it, because some of it is
actively harmful. Here's one example from someone trying to reframe "toxic
positivity":
[https://twitter.com/survivecourt/status/1093599908509216770](https://twitter.com/survivecourt/status/1093599908509216770)

~~~
HNLurker2
Well then I ask you how do you deal with the time correcting someone on the
internet? What is the fine line between good discussion and time-wasters?
[https://xkcd.com/386/](https://xkcd.com/386/)

------
cimmanom
Ignore it and focus on more interesting content? Who’s forcing you to consume
this stuff?

